# [SOLVED]  POMOCY: niekompilujące się Iproute2

## Drwal-1

Witam.

Proszę o pomoc w kompilacji iproute2.

Niestety wymagane do zainstalowania firewalla (emerge żąda zainstalowania iproute2)

Dopiero zaczynam jeżeli chodzi o Linux-a i tego rodzaju błędy mnie przerastają.

Moje parametry to 

- jajo 2.6.19-gentoo-r5

- w jajku powłaczane wszystko jak chodzi o  ->Networking options -> Network packet filtering - jako moduły.

- próba kompilacji iproute2-2.6.19-20061214

Pakiet zostaje ściągnięty, następnie rozpakowany na końcu startuje kompilacja (zaczyna wypisywać różne niezrozumiałe dla mnie parametry itd.   :Embarassed:   , ale wyglądające znajomo.) Natomiast po chwili pojawiają się bardziej zrozumiałe teksty poprzeplatane różnymi parametrami wśród których rozpoznaję coś takiego:

```

..include/linux/netfilter_ipv4/ip_tables.h:20:30: error linux/netfilter/x_tables.h: No such file or directory

In file included from ../include/libiptc/libiptc.h:6,

                      from ../include/iptables.h:5

                      from m_ipt.c:20

../include/linux/netfilter_ipv4/iptables.h:87: error: field 'counters' has incomplete type

../include/linux/ ..............  i tak dalej

```

czyli zaczyna wywalać błędy.

Niestety angielski nie jest moją mocną stroną ale poszukałem wg wskazówek które zrozumiałem w katalogu:

/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5/include/linux/netfilter/       i jest tam taki plik:

x_tables.h

Niestety NIE WIEM o co chodzi że niechce się to iproute2 skompilować.

Próbowałem także z wcześniejszą wersją iproute2 ale efekt jest podobny tz. tez się wywala podczas kompilacji.

Bardzo PROSZĘ o pomoc bardziej doświadczonych niż ja ponieważ sam nie dam rady a znowu instalować całe Gentoo od poczatku mnie zabije. A z koleji bez firewalla kiepsko z dostępem do internetu   :Very Happy:  .

W nadzieji że uzyskam fachową pomoc z góry dziękuję i proszę o wszelkie wskazówki.

PS. 

Chętnie załączę komunikaty wyświetlane na ekranie lecz nie wiem jak je wrzucić do pliku. Ręczne przepisywanie odpada - za dużo tego na monitorze (łatwo o pomyłkę). A piszę z innego kompa bo mój w stnie jak wyżej.

----------

## Gabrys

Włącz w kernelu taką funkcję/opcję/moduł X_TABLES czy coś w tym stylu.

----------

## Drwal-1

Witam.

Tak jak wspomniałem na wstępie w konfiguracji sieci w kernela, a dokładniej w zakładce konfiguracji netfiltra

mam włączone absolutnie wszystkie opcje (jako moduły).

Była tam także taka oto opcja w zakładce:

```

Core Netfilter Configuration

        [M] Netfilter Xtables support (required for ip_tables)

```

Którą zmieniłem obecnie na zaznaczoną jako : [*]  , czyli wkompilowaną na stałe.

Niestety efekt jest taki sam jak poprzednio, czyli wywala sie na tym samym i jak w opisie powyżej.

Innej opcji nie znalazłem, która brzmiała by podobnie do tej o której pisał Gabrys.

Jeśli ktoś może zasugerować gdzie tego szukać poza Networing to proszę o wskazówkę.

Udało mi się natomiast przechwycić wyrzucane przez emerge komunikaty.

Z góry przepraszam za długość, ale może lepiej naświetli sprawę. a oto one:

```

Calculating dependencies   ... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/iproute2-2.6.19.20061214 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking iproute2-2.6.19-061214.tar.gz ;-)

QA Notice: USE Flag 'kernel_linux' not in IUSE for sys-apps/iproute2-2.6.19.20061214

 [33;01m*[0m 

 [33;01m*[0m iproute2 requires kernel support for Netlink (CONFIG_NETLINK).

 [33;01m*[0m This is only applies for kernels prior to 2.4.17

 [33;01m*[0m 

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking iproute2-2.6.19-061214.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/iproute2-2.6.19.20061214/work

 [32;01m*[0m Applying iproute2-2.6.16.20060323-build.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying iproute2-2.6.16.20060323-routef-safe.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying iproute2-2.6.19.20061214-build.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying iproute2-051007-esfq-2.6.13.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying iproute2-2.6.11.20050330-wrr.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/iproute2-2.6.19.20061214/work/iproute2-2.6.19-061214 ...

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/iproute2-2.6.19.20061214/work/iproute2-2.6.19-061214/lib'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES   -c -o ll_map.o ll_map.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES   -c -o libnetlink.o libnetlink.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES   -c -o utils.o utils.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES   -c -o rt_names.o rt_names.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES   -c -o ll_types.o ll_types.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES   -c -o ll_proto.o ll_proto.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES   -c -o ll_addr.o ll_addr.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES   -c -o inet_proto.o inet_proto.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES   -c -o dnet_ntop.o dnet_ntop.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES   -c -o dnet_pton.o dnet_pton.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES   -c -o ipx_ntop.o ipx_ntop.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES   -c -o ipx_pton.o ipx_pton.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar rcs libnetlink.a ll_map.o libnetlink.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar rcs libutil.a utils.o rt_names.o ll_types.o ll_proto.o ll_addr.o inet_proto.o  dnet_ntop.o dnet_pton.o ipx_ntop.o ipx_pton.o

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/iproute2-2.6.19.20061214/work/iproute2-2.6.19-061214/lib'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/iproute2-2.6.19.20061214/work/iproute2-2.6.19-061214/ip'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES   -c -o ip.o ip.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES   -c -o ipaddress.o ipaddress.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES   -c -o iproute.o iproute.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES   -c -o iprule.o iprule.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES   -c -o rtm_map.o rtm_map.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES   -c -o iptunnel.o iptunnel.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES   -c -o ip6tunnel.o ip6tunnel.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES   -c -o tunnel.o tunnel.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES   -c -o ipneigh.o ipneigh.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES   -c -o ipntable.o ipntable.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES   -c -o iplink.o iplink.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES   -c -o ipmaddr.o ipmaddr.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES   -c -o ipmonitor.o ipmonitor.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES   -c -o ipmroute.o ipmroute.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES   -c -o ipprefix.o ipprefix.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES   -c -o ipxfrm.o ipxfrm.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES   -c -o xfrm_state.o xfrm_state.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES   -c -o xfrm_policy.o xfrm_policy.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES   -c -o xfrm_monitor.o xfrm_monitor.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES   -c -o rtmon.o rtmon.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc   rtmon.o ../lib/libnetlink.a ../lib/libutil.a  -lresolv -L../lib -lnetlink -lutil -o rtmon

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc   ip.o ipaddress.o iproute.o iprule.o rtm_map.o iptunnel.o ip6tunnel.o tunnel.o ipneigh.o ipntable.o iplink.o ipmaddr.o ipmonitor.o ipmroute.o ipprefix.o ipxfrm.o xfrm_state.o xfrm_policy.o xfrm_monitor.o ../lib/libnetlink.a ../lib/libutil.a  -lresolv -L../lib -lnetlink -lutil -o ip

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/iproute2-2.6.19.20061214/work/iproute2-2.6.19-061214/ip'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/iproute2-2.6.19.20061214/work/iproute2-2.6.19-061214/tc'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB   -c -o tc_core.o tc_core.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB   -c -o tc_red.o tc_red.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB   -c -o tc_cbq.o tc_cbq.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB   -c -o tc_estimator.o tc_estimator.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB   -c -o tc.o tc.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB   -c -o tc_qdisc.o tc_qdisc.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB   -c -o tc_class.o tc_class.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB   -c -o tc_filter.o tc_filter.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB   -c -o tc_util.o tc_util.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB   -c -o tc_monitor.o tc_monitor.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB   -c -o m_police.o m_police.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB   -c -o m_estimator.o m_estimator.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB   -c -o m_action.o m_action.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB   -c -o m_ematch.o m_ematch.c

bison -d -t -v -o emp_ematch.yacc.c emp_ematch.y

flex  -oemp_ematch.lex.c emp_ematch.l

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB   -c -o q_fifo.o q_fifo.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB   -c -o q_sfq.o q_sfq.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB   -c -o q_esfq.o q_esfq.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB   -c -o q_red.o q_red.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB   -c -o q_prio.o q_prio.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB   -c -o q_tbf.o q_tbf.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB   -c -o q_cbq.o q_cbq.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB   -c -o q_wrr.o q_wrr.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB   -c -o f_rsvp.o f_rsvp.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB   -c -o f_u32.o f_u32.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB   -c -o f_route.o f_route.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB   -c -o f_fw.o f_fw.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB   -c -o f_basic.o f_basic.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB   -c -o q_dsmark.o q_dsmark.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB   -c -o q_gred.o q_gred.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB   -c -o f_tcindex.o f_tcindex.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB   -c -o q_ingress.o q_ingress.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB   -c -o q_hfsc.o q_hfsc.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB   -c -o q_htb.o q_htb.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB   -c -o m_gact.o m_gact.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB   -c -o m_mirred.o m_mirred.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB   -c -o m_ipt.o m_ipt.c

In file included from ../include/libiptc/libiptc.h:6,

                 from ../include/iptables.h:5,

                 from m_ipt.c:20:

../include/linux/netfilter_ipv4/ip_tables.h:20:38: error: linux/netfilter/x_tables.h: No such file or directory

In file included from ../include/libiptc/libiptc.h:6,

                 from ../include/iptables.h:5,

                 from m_ipt.c:20:

../include/linux/netfilter_ipv4/ip_tables.h:87: error: field 'counters' has incomplete type

../include/linux/netfilter_ipv4/ip_tables.h:115:39: error: linux/netfilter/xt_tcpudp.h: No such file or directory

../include/linux/netfilter_ipv4/ip_tables.h:144: error: 'XT_FUNCTION_MAXNAMELEN' undeclared here (not in a function)

In file included from m_ipt.c:20:

../include/iptables.h:56: warning: 'struct xt_entry_match' declared inside parameter list

../include/iptables.h:56: warning: its scope is only this definition or declaration, which is probably not what you want

../include/iptables.h:63: warning: 'struct xt_entry_match' declared inside parameter list

../include/iptables.h:70: warning: 'struct xt_entry_match' declared inside parameter list

../include/iptables.h:74: warning: 'struct xt_entry_match' declared inside parameter list

m_ipt.c: In function 'build_st':

m_ipt.c:356: error: invalid application of 'sizeof' to incomplete type 'struct xt_entry_target' 

m_ipt.c:360: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

m_ipt.c:364: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

m_ipt.c:368: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

m_ipt.c: In function 'parse_ipt':

m_ipt.c:499: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

m_ipt.c: In function 'print_ipt':

m_ipt.c:547: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

m_ipt.c:559: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

make[1]: *** [m_ipt.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

rm emp_ematch.lex.c emp_ematch.yacc.c

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/iproute2-2.6.19.20061214/work/iproute2-2.6.19-061214/tc'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/iproute2-2.6.19.20061214 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  iproute2-2.6.19.20061214.ebuild, line 69:   Called die

!!! make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Proszę o analizę i ewentualne sugestie za które będę wdzięczny.

Pozdrawiam w nadziei że wspólnie uda się to zainstalować   :Smile:  .

----------

## Yaro

Nie trzeba się było bardzo wysilić żeby to znaleźć  :Wink:  :

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=167097

----------

## Drwal-1

Z tego co zrozumiłem po przecztaniu linka od Yaro to bład

dotyczy kernela w wersji 2.4.X

Jak napisałem na poczatku u mnie jest 2.6.19 gentoo-r5 . Czy to ma jakiś związek??

Jeśli tak to proszę o info (oświecenie- każda informacja rozwija moją wiedzę w zakresie populacji pingwina, oraz koneksji rodzinnych   :Wink:  )

Jeszcze jestem za zielony aby odszukać takie informacje, ale dzięki Yaro za linka teraz będę miał dodatkowe źródło informacji.

Upgradowałem portage przez:

emerge --sync

i nie przyniosło to spodziewanego efektu. Dlatego właśnie zdecydowałem się zwrócić o pomoc do WAS jako bardziej doświadczonych niż ja.

W efekcie dalej jestem w tym samym punkcie. Może ktoś zasugeruje jakieś rozwiązanie ??

Będę wdzięczny.

----------

## Gabrys

A masz aktualny system? (emerge -uDN world)

----------

## Drwal-1

Biedziłem się nad jego instalacją cały ubiegły weekend więc sądzę iż jest aktualny, ale oczywiście za chwilę

spróbuję wg wskazówki i  dam znać najszybciej jak się da.

(stage i portage sciągnięte z netu, miedzy innymi dlatego instalacja od nowa by mnie wykończyła  :Crying or Very sad:  )

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Gabrys

U mnie się kompiluje. Wg mnie to coś z konfiguracją kernela. Ja mam mniej więcej tak:

```
deuteranoptic quake # grep '\(NET\|TABL\)' /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -v '^#' | grep -v '=n$' | grep -v USB

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PHYSDEV=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NET_SB1000=m

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL=y

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

CONFIG_NET_ISA=y

CONFIG_ZNET=m

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCNET32=m

CONFIG_NET_POCKET=y

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_NET_FC=y

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=m

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL_RX=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP=y

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y
```

----------

## Drwal-1

Witam.

Porównałem Twój .config z moim Gabrys i wychodzi na to iż mam taksamo jak ty poustawiane flagi za wyjatkiem nieustawionych czterech ostatnich w twoim .config (CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=m  i  pozostałe 3 linijki)

Natomoast mam dodatkowo poustawiane dodatkowe opcje związane z ip6 itd.

Załączam zgrepowany .config wg parametrów ustawionych jak u Ciebie:

```

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_NET_KEY=m

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_INET_AH=m

CONFIG_INET_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET6_AH=m

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION=m

CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PHYSDEV=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NETBIOS_NS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES=m

CONFIG_INET_DCCP_DIAG=m

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_GETTIMEOFDAY=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_ATM=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_CMP=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_NBYTE=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_U32=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_META=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_TEXT=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_GACT=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_MIRRED=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_IPT=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_PEDIT=m

CONFIG_NET_ESTIMATOR=y

CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN=m

CONFIG_IRNET=m

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NET_SB1000=m

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL=y

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

CONFIG_NET_ISA=y

CONFIG_ZNET=m

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCNET32=m

CONFIG_NET_POCKET=y

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS_RTNETLINK=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE=m

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PCNET=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_AXNET=m

CONFIG_NET_FC=y

CONFIG_NET_DMA=y

```

Wydaje się być w porządku , chyba że ktoś uważa inaczej.

Zapraszam do analizy i sugestii  w związku z kompilacją  iproute2 i problemami jak w temacie.

Pozdrawiam

od raku: ort.

----------

## Yaro

A próbowałeś zgodnie z tym linkiem co Ci podałem zaktualizować linux-headers?

----------

## Gabrys

Ja mam linux-headers 2.6.17. Mi się kompiluje

```
quake@deuteranoptic ~ $ eix linux-head

[I] sys-kernel/linux-headers

     Available versions:  *2.0.40-r1 *2.2.26-r1 2.4.26-r1 ~2.4.33.3 2.6.8.1-r4 2.6.11-r2 ~2.6.11-r3 *2.6.11-r4 2.6.11-r5 *2.6.11-r6 *2.6.16 ~2.6.17 2.6.17-r1 2.6.17-r2 ~2.6.19.2-r2 ~2.6.20 ~2.6.20-r1

     Installed:           2.6.17-r2(01:14:28 2006-12-09)(-gcc64)

     Homepage:            http://www.kernel.org/ http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         Linux system headers
```

Powiedz mi jeszcze jakie masz CFLAGS i jaki profil oraz kompilator.

----------

## Drwal-1

Witam.

WIELKI SZACUNEK i DZIĘKI.

Tylko Waszej pomocy się udało   :Very Happy: .

Poskutkowało:

emerge -Du linux-headers

Jeszcze raz dzięki dla: Gabrys i Yaro.

Uratowaliście mnie od kolejnej instalki od nowa   :Embarassed: 

Dopiero przed chwilą mogłem dorwać sie do kompa i wcielić w życie wasze rady -więc sorry za opóźnienie w raporcie.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Gabrys

Czyli to:

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> A masz aktualny system? (emerge -uDN world)

 

----------

## Drwal-1

Jeszcze nie zdążyłam tego zastosować. (jak pisałem instalka z sob-niedz.)

Wystarczyło samo uaktualnienie linux-header, ale  także prewencyjnie zastosuje sie do twojej sugestii Gabrys.

Jeszcze raz dzięki i pozdrawiam.

----------

